# Guitar Pro and other MIDI editors : Drum Export Midi Map TOOL !!!



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 12, 2011)

For ease of exporting drum MIDI, there is a tool to adjust them to popular samplers drum maps. This should be useful for the Guitar Pro community and other editors who need to make backing tracks etc.

MIDI File Mapper - Documentation

Full explanation at the provided link.

No rants about replacing human beings please. This is just a convenience.

For more help on making backing tracks:
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-500548.html

I'm working on some Malmsteen for fun, check it out:
http://soundcloud.com/ryan-zengtr/yjm-fbts-backing-with-synth



In a similar (and best avoided) thread wjm123 posted this advice:


> wjm123 said:
> 
> Anyways it should be quite straight forward, just export the midi file, load in your DAW as a midi track, route the output to whatever VST you're using.
> 
> ...



This technique will allow you to "reamp" the midi from Guitar Pro and have it playback live, working with the standalone version of DFH, Slate or what have you. Combined with the Drum Map tool, it should make Guitar Pro a much higher quality sounding learning and writing tool. End the GM sounds forever! 

2 channel mode (GuitarPro's way of adding more complex pitch bend information) will cause the file to be unopenable in your software. It causes my software to crash instantly. Files need to be exported without 2 channel mode.


Finally, here is a selection of user "SoundFonts" for use with MIDI software:

http://www.ibiblio.org/thammer/HammerSound/localfiles/soundfonts/

Example Drum Kit:
http://www.hammersound.com/cgi-bin/soundlink_download2.pl/Download USA;jd_rockkit1.rar;579

Visit the site for more information:
www.hammersound.com


----------

